# Confused Brit - Please Help?



## systematic (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello there,

Please may I start by saying Thank you for a great and informative site. to both the owners and community members.

I have been working for a large US corporation for the past 6 months, 3 of which were as a contractor. I am now a permanent member and am based in the main UK office. I am employed as an MIS Systems Engineer to maintain and handle IT issues for our London, Manchester and Dublin Offices.

Just to brief you guys about the company, it is US based and has a presence in almost every country in the world. They're major clients are Microsoft, Oracle, Sun and other reputable Medical Organisations. I would say we are the leading global provider of testing and assessment services.

Without sounding arrogant here, the company bosses (in US) have heard alot of positive things about me. I have made changes to the IT infrastructure that been dismissed by my predecessors for over a decade. Based on my attitude, commitment and drive in UK, one of the high ranking managers would like for me to fill in a spot in his Security team in the US. The manager is well aware that I have little to no experience in the Security field. He basically said "the technical skills i can teach, but the attitude is hard to come by, which is what i need here. I would hate to take a risk of employing someone locally and realising 6-12 months down the line, they are not willing to go the extra mile like you do now".

As far as Im aware, the ball has started rolling in the USA and due to the size of our business, we have our own employed attourneys onsite. I assume they will be handling my case.

The problem is this - academically I have nothing. I have 3 G.C.S.Es from leaving school, after which, I worked in several non-IT related jobs. I

I started working within the IT industry about 3.5 years ago. I was able to come across well in interviews and express the passion I have for IT. I can proudly say that I have followed through, lived up to my promises and surpassed the expectations of all my IT employers. I have pretty much self developed myself by watching Training DVDs, setting up test environments at home etc. I love IT like a hobby and I am one UBER UBER geek. BUT my biggest drawback is - I have no qualifications!

I tried college a few times and dropped out - whether I slacked or just gave up. As soon as I left High school, i started an apprenticeship and lasted 1.5 years before being fired as I lyed to my bosses and went to a theme park. My resume says I have a "GNVQ Advanced in IT" but in actual fact that is a lie. I seriously am embarrassed with my academic credentials and felt I had to do a little fibbing on my resume to be even considered for an interview.

After conducting some research on US Visas, I learned there were really only these options:

H1B, L1B or E3B.

H1B - I do not qualify due to lack of academic qualifications

L1B - I do not qualify until ive completed 1 years employment

E3B - I do qualify however, due to backlogs and the time involved with getting one, i doubt they will pursue this.

I have been completely honest and up front on this board and was hoping if my true self has any chance on getting to the USA?

Any advice is appreciated.

p.s. I am also thinking about telling my security manager and MIS manager that I did some fibbing on my resume. Is this the right move?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

From an HR perspective - what you call fibbing was a lie. US applications generally have some small print along the line ... this is the truth ... I am neither judge nur jury but how do you expect anyone to trust you be it employer, friends or family? 
You may be able to pull your head out of the noose gracefully by coming clean. It may be a different story when it comes to visa applications.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

systematic said:


> I have been completely honest and up front on this board and was hoping if my true self has any chance on getting to the USA?
> 
> Any advice is appreciated.


You've done your immigration homework well. The only practical way will be a short wait until the L1 route comes available to you.

Never lie to US immigration authorities -- it can bite you back at any time.


----------



## systematic (Aug 19, 2009)

Guys,

I appreciate the advice and I completely agree that lying on my resume was a big mistake that has followed me around for about 4 years.

It's a weird one because I genuinely believe that I wouldn't be the person I am today had it not of been for lying. I'd like to believe that most employers would have given me an interview based on my previous work experience but i honestly don't think flipping burgers at McDonalds would have worked.

Statistically alot of employers reject applicantions based off the resume's alone. I knew I was capable, I knew I had the skills BUT to put that across in a 2-page document was difficult. I needed the interview. The interview is something I am strong at (thank God). It gives me the platform to express much more than what my Resume can offer and has proved quite successful in my past work placements.

I had my reasons for lying but in hindsight I agree, it was a bad idea. I should have had faith in my experience and hoped that the employer saw that.

The position in USA was offered to me last Friday so the current status/facts are:

1) No paperwork has been filed
2) The manager hasn't seen my resume and doubt he had any interest in seeing it
3) He offered me the role purely based of my current progress/performance in the UK

After being offered the position, I did some research and learned about the different types of visas available. Learning that qualifications play a major part with some of the work Visas, i felt I had to bite the bullet and be upfront about my resume before the ball starts rolling.

I ended up here and thought Id get some expert advice about how to proceed - Should I stay quiet? Should I fess up? Will fessing up be seen as a good thing? Will fessing up be seen as a bad thing? Will fessing up jeopordise the offer? etc etc.

Well I decided to be honest. 

I emailed the Security Manager today and fessed up that the GNVQ Advanced IT Cert that was listed on my resume (should he ever see it) was false. I asked if we could talk about this privately and am expecting to hear from him soon.

Being honest before the ball starts rolling was the best course of action for a number of reasons - perhaps my company was going to apply for a H1B? Perhaps they were going to file for something that was qualification relevant? who knows.

All I know now is that my conscious is clear and I have left them with a true portrayal of me. 

I will report back soon and let you know how I got on.

Based on the facts, would you say the L1B is the best VISA my company could petition for on my behalf or is there anything else they can consider?

Thank you again.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

systematic said:


> Based on the facts, would you say the L1B is the best VISA my company could petition for on my behalf or is there anything else they can consider?


L1b is the way to go.

If you make it to the US, you'll find education is very flexible and affordable. See about getting a degree with night school/weekend study. Start at your local community college and plan from there.


----------



## systematic (Aug 19, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> L1b is the way to go.
> 
> If you make it to the US, you'll find education is very flexible and affordable. See about getting a degree with night school/weekend study. Start at your local community college and plan from there.


FB,

Say I got over there, do you think the company should file for a EB3 or Green Card straight away?

I'm just a little confused about your comment about pursuing a degree whilst i am out there. Is this something I have to do under L1B?


----------

